# Adding screens to stock trailer for camping



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll give some suggestions that might work right at your question...



4horses said:


> I plan to sleep in the trailer rather than deal with tents for my next camping trip.
> 
> I would like to attach screens with Velcro. But how should I attach the Velcro to the trailer? Silicone?
> _Some Velcro has a self-adhesive strip, sticky glue that you remove a strip that exposes the strip that you then attach one-side to the trailer and the other to the screening material_
> ...


Hope that offers you some ideas...
Good luck and enjoy that camping trip. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Or use a tent alternative (I am considering getting one)
https://www.amazon.com/Kamp-Rite-SS-SMS-3442033-Oversize-Tent-Cot/dp/B000I641UQ


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Buy new weather stripping.


Why not buy one large new tarp that will go over the entire trailer and just tie it down? If there are many leaks I'd just cover the whole thing. It should last for several years if dried out and put away in a safe place.


Enjoy your campout.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

If you didn't want to Velcro the screens, why not use magnets? I think you can buy screens with magnet attachments already, they are designed for patio doors but feels sure they would work in a trailer. 

I used to sleep in the front of a 16' bumper pull stock trailer. I used the front for tack/feed and camping. I just used duct tape to attach plastic to the sides and left the area on the center partition open for air. 

Worked really well because I could easily fit two horses in the back.

I sleep in my trailer now, but its not a stock trailer so it has windows, ceiling and sidewalls, but no screens. I just set up a cot in one of the stalls and I am good. I have a fan and a portable a/c I bring if I go to a campground with power hookups. Plus lights. Lights and a bucket throne are necessary...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh i think magnets are a great idea!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the screening and magnets. I think i will still need some velcro. I have a feeling the bugs will sneak through the cracks otherwise. Or i might need to double the number of magnets.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

They make strips magnets too...
Pieces about a foot long, or even rope magnets
_https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scotch-R...Tape-1-2-in-x-4-ft-Black-1-Roll-Pack/37827730_
Something like that or similar...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> I bought the screening and magnets. I think i will still need some velcro. I have a feeling the bugs will sneak through the cracks otherwise. Or i might need to double the number of magnets.


Would love to see some pictures


----------

